
Edmund Thomas Clint - g3mo
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edmund_Thomas_Clint
======
vezzy-fnord
I'm not going to yell out "hoax", but I will agree with the skepticism.

Indian culture has a fascination with child prodigies, many of whom turn out
to be much less than they were presented as. Ankit Fadia is perhaps the most
well known example, although there are plenty of others in infosec, computer
science and various other non-STEM fields.

In addition, all of the references in this article come from a single source:
_The Hindu_. I am not aware of their legitimacy, although ostensibly they are
controversial.

~~~
anuraj
I don't know if Clint drew 25000 artworks in his lifetime (that looks
astonishingly huge number), but he was indeed a prodigy well known in Kerala
from a very small age (3 ish if I remember correctly)

A bit superlative (philosophical bent for a 4 year old!) but this video shows
some work and photographs.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoOPJ1w76I8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoOPJ1w76I8)

------
g3mo
Clint's most well known painting :
[http://netindian.in/sites/default/files/20140108Clint1.jpg](http://netindian.in/sites/default/files/20140108Clint1.jpg)

Few others are put up on his rather unknown facebook page :
[https://www.facebook.com/EdmundThomasClint](https://www.facebook.com/EdmundThomasClint)

------
lifeisstillgood
I am amazed at a child painting 25,000 works. I am angered at a rural child
dying of fucking kidney failure at seven.

He was younger than me, and damn it I am angry that we still have this shit
going down.

Stuff it - lets do this (What can possibly go wrong)

[https://www.ted.com/talks/michael_metcalfe_we_need_money_for...](https://www.ted.com/talks/michael_metcalfe_we_need_money_for_aid_so_let_s_print_it)

------
VMG
Color me skeptical.

~~~
deletes
That is ~11 paintings per day, every single day. There is a girl, who at age
3, can solve a rubik's cube in a minute. I would say it is possible, if guided
by parents, but at a cost of social and emotional development.

~~~
VMG
Assuming he started painting the day he was born.

There are child prodigies, but there are also people making stuff up for fun
and profit.

But I'd still love to see a video of his process.

~~~
UnfalseDesign
Even if you exclude the first year of his life, that wouldn't change the "~11
a day" estimate by much. It might up it to "~12" a day.

------
ctdavies
How did he die?

~~~
rubiquity
The wiki says kidney failure.

~~~
ctdavies
ah, somehow I missed that.

